# Colorado's best?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

*Go to regional forums*

You might get a response there- ***HINT*** The Rocky Mts are in CO.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like by your criteria, Summit County is what you are looking for.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Sounds like by your criteria, Summit County is what you are looking for.


Meh, I think he would have more fun being a renegade over in vail. Rebel with a budget.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> Meh, I think he would have more fun being a renegade over in vail. Rebel with a budget.


Hahaha! You just don't want him crowding up the slopes in your hood!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I think Aspen has some of the best nightlife.... but I don't know about doing it on a budget. Better stick with Summit County great boarding and after hours fun.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Colorado is a dry state we don't have booze, night life, snow, or even snowboarding, go to Utah they know how to party!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Colorado is a dry state we don't have booze, night life, snow, or even snowboarding, go to Utah they know how to party!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Colorado is a dry state we don't have booze, night life, snow, or even snowboarding, go to Utah they know how to party!


Actually, some of this is true. Snow is still shatty in Summit right now, and the drinking laws are lessening in Utah. Either way, no place is going to be cheap.


----------

